# Bond Knitting Machine Ribber



## LindaM

Hello Everyone, 
I was just wondering if any of you lovely knitters know where I could purchase the Ribber for the Bond knitting machine. I have searched everywhere that I can think of. Here online, especially on eBay and of course the Bond site itself. I even wrote them an email on it and till today no response, so very discouraging to say the least. So I thought of coming here where all knitters hang out and talk about everything and anything knitting. Not even Joann's have it but they do have the knitting machine itself but not the Ribber though. Can anyone help with my dilemma.


----------



## clogden21

Bond no longer sells the ribber for the bond, It was called the "Elite" you might find one on ebay.

Bond says there were too many problems with it.


----------



## LindaM

Hi, thank you so much for the info but I have tried eBay and still going there all the time cus you never know if someone wants to sell theirs or not. But at least now I know they don't make it anymore. T I guess I'll just have to do my ribbing with my 2 needles and then put it on the machine or do it after like I'm doing right now on a pair of baby pants to match with a baby sweater that I posted here not to long ago. Thanks again...


----------



## clogden21

I have seen a site (can't remember it now) she took two bonds and attached them together and created a ribber. I am trying to find the site again.


----------



## littlewind53

I do ribbing on my single bed LK 150 simply by dropping the stiches I want to "rib" and laddering them back down to the start, then using the tool, hook back up. When you continue with the pattern, it looks just like it was done by hand.

Hope that helps....


----------



## clogden21

yes, that is how we do it on the bond also, but we were talking about an actual ribber that will do it for you as you knit the row.


----------



## littlewind53

clogden21 said:


> yes, that is how we do it on the bond also, but we were talking about an actual ribber that will do it for you as you knit the row.


Yes, I know. I was just saying that one can rib on a machine without having a ribber attachment......


----------



## deemail

LindaM said:


> Hi, thank you so much for the info but I have tried eBay and still going there all the time cus you never know if someone wants to sell theirs or not. But at least now I know they don't make it anymore. T I guess I'll just have to do my ribbing with my 2 needles and then put it on the machine or do it after like I'm doing right now on a pair of baby pants to match with a baby sweater that I posted here not to long ago. Thanks again...


first, i knit my ribs by hand all the time for plastic and metal bed machines...i have a huge learning curve for my ribber and am thinking about selling it...i'm fine with doing my ribs by hand......second, do you know you can set ebay to send you an email whenever a ribber would become available? just search for all the words to find one and one of the options in your search (you must save it) is to notify you by email....very handy when looking for something specific...


----------



## clogden21

yes, but sadly it is not in my budget, just my dream budget.


----------



## katie2847

LindaM said:


> Hello Everyone,
> I was just wondering if any of you lovely knitters know where I could purchase the Ribber for the Bond knitting machine. I have searched everywhere that I can think of. Here online, especially on eBay and of course the Bond site itself. I even wrote them an email on it and till today no response, so very discouraging to say the least. So I thought of coming here where all knitters hang out and talk about everything and anything knitting. Not even Joann's have it but they do have the knitting machine itself but not the Ribber though. Can anyone help with my dilemma.


Try calling the toll free number: 800-862-5348. I don't think they have a ribber but I could be wrong.


----------



## LindaM

katie2847 said:


> LindaM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Everyone,
> I was just wondering if any of you lovely knitters know where I could purchase the Ribber for the Bond knitting machine. I have searched everywhere that I can think of. Here online, especially on eBay and of course the Bond site itself. I even wrote them an email on it and till today no response, so very discouraging to say the least. So I thought of coming here where all knitters hang out and talk about everything and anything knitting. Not even Joann's have it but they do have the knitting machine itself but not the Ribber though. Can anyone help with my dilemma.
> 
> 
> 
> Try calling the toll free number: 800-862-5348. I don't think they have a ribber but I could be wrong.
Click to expand...

Well, I did send an email to the Bond site that have posted... I"ll try that #.. thank you.


----------



## LindaM

clogden21 said:


> I have seen a site (can't remember it now) she took two bonds and attached them together and created a ribber. I am trying to find the site again.


I tried myself looking for that site on YouTube. But with no avail, nothing. But I will keep searching and if I can't get one then maybe I should invest in an metal machine with the ribber attached on. Do you use any other machine besides the Bond?


----------



## clogden21

I also have a brother 585 it is a standard size, great for baby yarn or sock yarn.



LindaM said:


> clogden21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen a site (can't remember it now) she took two bonds and attached them together and created a ribber. I am trying to find the site again.
> 
> 
> 
> I tried myself looking for that site on YouTube. But with no avail, nothing. But I will keep searching and if I can't get one then maybe I should invest in an metal machine with the ribber attached on. Do you use any other machine besides the Bond?
Click to expand...


----------



## littlewind53

LindaM said:


> clogden21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen a site (can't remember it now) she took two bonds and attached them together and created a ribber. I am trying to find the site again.
> 
> 
> 
> I tried myself looking for that site on YouTube. But with no avail, nothing. But I will keep searching and if I can't get one then maybe I should invest in an metal machine with the ribber attached on. Do you use any other machine besides the Bond?
Click to expand...

If you know what you plan on using the machine for should dictate the type of machine. I have a number of different machines.

Singer 700 with an optional ribber. This is standard gauge i.e. 4.5 mm between needles. Use fine and light yarn

Passap Duo 80 which is a double bed machine (a front and a back bed permanently attached together) This is 5 mm between needles and is pretty nifty because it has a number of built in stitches. Uses medium to light yarn

LK 150 which is a plastic bed hobby knitter. It does not have a ribber available and is 6.5 mm between needles. They usually have 150 needles on the bed, but I bought the extension so have 200 needles. Use medium weight and some lighter bulky weight yarns.

LK 100 -- also a plastic bed hobby knitter and is 9 mm between needles, but only has 90 needles. Great for Bulky yarn. My friend bought a Singer 55 which is also a Bulky but she has the matching ribber so she gave me her old LK100. If I could afford it, I would love to get the Singer 55 and matching ribber..... (sigh) maybe in another lifetime....

Hope this helps if you are considering getting another machine besides the bond....


----------



## LindaM

littlewind53 said:


> LindaM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clogden21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen a site (can't remember it now) she took two bonds and attached them together and created a ribber. I am trying to find the site again.
> 
> 
> 
> I tried myself looking for that site on YouTube. But with no avail, nothing. But I will keep searching and if I can't get one then maybe I should invest in an metal machine with the ribber attached on. Do you use any other machine besides the Bond?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you know what you plan on using the machine for should dictate the type of machine. I have a number of different machines.
> 
> Singer 700 with an optional ribber. This is standard gauge i.e. 4.5 mm between needles. Use fine and light yarn
> 
> Passap Duo 80 which is a double bed machine (a front and a back bed permanently attached together) This is 5 mm between needles and is pretty nifty because it has a number of built in stitches. Uses medium to light yarn
> 
> LK 150 which is a plastic bed hobby knitter. It does not have a ribber available and is 6.5 mm between needles. They usually have 150 needles on the bed, but I bought the extension so have 200 needles. Use medium weight and some lighter bulky weight yarns.
> 
> LK 100 -- also a plastic bed hobby knitter and is 9 mm between needles, but only has 90 needles. Great for Bulky yarn. My friend bought a Singer 55 which is also a Bulky but she has the matching ribber so she gave me her old LK100. If I could afford it, I would love to get the Singer 55 and matching ribber..... (sigh) maybe in another lifetime....
> 
> Hope this helps if you are considering getting another machine besides the bond....
Click to expand...

Yes it does help a lot, thank you. What I want to focus on is baby things such as sweater, hats etc... and maybe the Singer 700 would be the best bet for me since you said it does have a ribber or the Passap Duo 80. I'll see what I can find out there. Thanks again for everyone's input on this. I appreciate it so much.


----------



## littlewind53

From what I understand, the carriage of the 700 has ball bearings??? (most other carriages do not) so it is much smoother to move the carriage and you don't get the strain.

There was an ad in the classified a little while ago from a lady who had several 700's for sale. I think this is her.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-7881-1.html

I don't know if she will sell to the U.S. though but if you know someone who lives nearby and will be going to visit you.... who can pick it up for you... lol

Otherwise, just go to a listing of topics and click on classifieds. I think there are several other machines advertised as well.

Happy hunting


----------



## LindaM

littlewind53 said:


> From what I understand, the carriage of the 700 has ball bearings??? (most other carriages do not) so it is much smoother to move the carriage and you don't get the strain.
> 
> There was an ad in the classified a little while ago from a lady who had several 700's for sale. I think this is her.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-7881-1.html
> 
> I don't know if she will sell to the U.S. though but if you know someone who lives nearby and will be going to visit you.... who can pick it up for you... lol
> 
> Otherwise, just go to a listing of topics and click on classifieds. I think there are several other machines advertised as well.
> 
> Happy hunting


Hi, I just saw her posting.. wow, from what I read it cost $25 just to ship 4 books here to the US.. and one lady lives in CA and she said that the shipping would be as much as the machine that the other lady was asking $300 for.. So, I guess that's out of the question. But, I"ll keep looking... I saw one on Graig's list not far from my home town. I think i just might give the guy a call.


----------



## gordon000

deemail said:


> LindaM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, thank you so much for the info but I have tried eBay and still going there all the time cus you never know if someone wants to sell theirs or not. But at least now I know they don't make it anymore. T I guess I'll just have to do my ribbing with my 2 needles and then put it on the machine or do it after like I'm doing right now on a pair of baby pants to match with a baby sweater that I posted here not to long ago. Thanks again...
> 
> 
> 
> first, i knit my ribs by hand all the time for plastic and metal bed machines...i have a huge learning curve for my ribber and am thinking about selling it...i'm fine with doing my ribs by hand......second, do you know you can set ebay to send you an email whenever a ribber would become available? just search for all the words to find one and one of the options in your search (you must save it) is to notify you by email....very handy when looking for something specific...
Click to expand...

A great big thanks! I never knew about the save search at E-bay. Went and found how to do this. See, so many things we learn here. Boy, could I have used this a long time ago.


----------



## Ellie in Houston

LIndaM - I have posted this before and I will do it for you. There is a site that sells an item that is for machines without a ribber - Adjustable Latch Tools. The site has a video as to how the part works - it comes in different mm sizes. Here is the site: http://www.knittinganyway.com/products/yarnmast.htm After you get into the site, go to the top of page and click on Shop - it will take you to several items you can purchase.

I have just purchased one for the bulky - haven't received it yet. Ellie


----------



## LindaM

Ellie, thank you for that site but I have visited it before, and I think it was when you had posted it up back then... but thank you so much again.. Also I have given up on getting a ribber for the Bond cus since then I have purchased a Studio 700 with a knitleader.. In the future I want to get a ribber for the studio but I am fine working with what I have for now. I'm just taking it slow and trying to get familiar with my Studio.


----------



## Ellie in Houston

LindaM - I am happy for you! I have a Passap and a Brother but I love the fact that I can use KW with my Studio 155 bulky. Happy Knitting!! Ellie


----------



## LindaM

Ellie in Houston said:


> LindaM - I am happy for you! I have a Passap and a Brother but I love the fact that I can use KW with my Studio 155 bulky. Happy Knitting!! Ellie


I"m going to ask a silly question.. but what is a KW I am new to all this lingo and starting to get the hang of it but I have no idea what KW is. My studio isn't a bulky like yours, its a standard.


----------



## gordon000

LindaM said:


> Ellie in Houston said:
> 
> 
> 
> LindaM - I am happy for you! I have a Passap and a Brother but I love the fact that I can use KW with my Studio 155 bulky. Happy Knitting!! Ellie
> 
> 
> 
> I"m going to ask a silly question.. but what is a KW I am new to all this lingo and starting to get the hang of it but I have no idea what KW is. My studio isn't a bulky like yours, its a standard.
Click to expand...

Knitting worsted weight yarn.


----------



## LindaM

gordon000 said:


> LindaM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ellie in Houston said:
> 
> 
> 
> LindaM - I am happy for you! I have a Passap and a Brother but I love the fact that I can use KW with my Studio 155 bulky. Happy Knitting!! Ellie
> 
> 
> 
> I"m going to ask a silly question.. but what is a KW I am new to all this lingo and starting to get the hang of it but I have no idea what KW is. My studio isn't a bulky like yours, its a standard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Knitting worsted weight yarn.
Click to expand...

OHHHHHHHHHH... duhhhh... thank you...lol


----------



## gordon000

Anytime. I'm still adding to my Acronyms List. I use Knitting Paradise's My Pages at the top of the Digest to add these things, for quick use.


----------



## LindaM

gordon000 said:


> Anytime. I'm still adding to my Acronyms List. I use Knitting Paradise's My Pages at the top of the Digest to add these things, for quick use.


great idea


----------



## Ellie in Houston

LindaM - The Bond and the bulky can both use knitted worsted (KW) weight yarn. I do have a Brother Standard and it can't handle that weight yarn. It can use sport weight yarns and of course, cone yarns like 2/24. It seems that each machine handles different weight yarns and a different gauge - the Bond is a 9 mm. There is a lot to learn. Ellie


----------



## LindaM

Ellie in Houston said:


> LindaM - The Bond and the bulky can both use knitted worsted (KW) weight yarn. I do have a Brother Standard and it can't handle that weight yarn. It can use sport weight yarns and of course, cone yarns like 2/24. It seems that each machine handles different weight yarns and a different gauge - the Bond is a 9 mm. There is a lot to learn. Ellie


Yes Ellie.. there is a lot to learn and I am learning slowly. Altho I have used KW on my Studio..but on EON and that works well.. Made a couple of hats for a brother and sister.


----------



## thelmafletcher

Hi Linda
I have a bond ribber.
I bought the knitting machine 2nd hand arround 15 years ago, I can't remember exactly. I have an old brother with ribber which I normally use.
I only bought the bond to use thicker wool with, and didn't need the ribber, because on such rare occasions of using thick wool, I was happy to rib by hand.
The bond ribber is in very good condition. There is the clamps, and other bits, however, I don't seem to have a second carriage (the part that you pull accross the needles). Or does it not need one? 
I found this forum while looking for more info on the bond.
Please contact me if you are interested 01623 405115 (NG17
2JE).
Regards
Thelma


----------



## LindaM

Hi Thelma... But for now I am not looking for the ribber for my bond.. I have put that machine away for now because what I really want now since I have purchased a few months back is a ribber for my Studio 700 machine. But thank you for responding though. I appreciate it..


----------



## fashion

Hi,
If you key in "How to do ribbing on Bond knitting machine?"

You tube will come up and there are videos to show.

WillieMae


----------



## EMP1960

Are you still looking for a ribber? I have a Bond ribber than I bought in a thrift store but I don't think I'll ever use. How much would be willing to pay, keeping in mind that there would be shipping costs involved.


----------



## clogden21

also keep in mind the bond ribber does not fit the bond but it fits the Elite, bond is a 8mm the elite is a 7mm (i think)


----------



## fashion

Thank you, but I'll pass on the Ribber.

fashion


----------



## hondagirl1500

Hi all, Linda M I've been reading your dilemma which is my problem also, have been looking for a USM ribber about 4 months but can't seem to find it. There is a lady that has bought the business & is trying to get it started again. Go to the Bond group & ask someone may know her name.


----------



## cientoad

clogden21 said:


> I have seen a site (can't remember it now) she took two bonds and attached them together and created a ribber. I am trying to find the site again.


Did you find the site? I am very interested in doing this. How did she work the carrages?


----------



## aprilla

cientoad said:


> Did you find the site? I am very interested in doing this. How did she work the carrages?


_


clogden21 wrote: said:



I have seen a site (can't remember it now) she took two bonds and attached them together and created a ribber. I am trying to find the site again.

Click to expand...

_I've seen that too - two Bonds turned into knitter and ribber - but I don't know where. Some Google searching should find it, though my searches often go in many and varied directions impossible to retrace. If I remember correctly two ordinary carriages were cobbled together to operate it with the ribber. It did work. If I come across it again I'll post it here.


----------



## Cookiecat

Heidi Ihrenfeldt, believe she's still got a Yahoo group. Used a Bond ribber and made/modified carriages for it. Some years ago On You Tube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lhc2VTUWSPU


aprilla said:


> [/i]
> 
> I've seen that too - two Bonds turned into knitter and ribber - but I don't know where. Some Google searching should find it, though my searches often go in many and varied directions impossible to retrace. If I remember correctly two ordinary carriages were cobbled together to operate it with the ribber. It did work. If I come across it again I'll post it here.


 :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## KateWood

Great improvisation


----------

